# Heavenly Ascent



## Rainman (Jun 15, 2002)

Following the Tek of the week scheme here is Heavenly Ascent in a basic form:

1.  Standing naturally and with your opponent applying a two-hand choke from the front, step forward with your right foor toward 12:00 (inside your opponents right knee) as you claspboth of your hands together and execute two upward forearm strikes (which act as a wedge) to the inside of your opponents forarms to break the choke.

2.  Pivot slightly to your left (into a right fighting horse) and execute a right upward elbow strike to your opponents chin (hands clasped).  (Your opponents head should snap back.)

3.  As you commence to pivot clockwise into a right nuetral bow, realease your clasp and deliver a right downward back knuckle strike to your opponents nose and face.  Instantly follow with a left heel plam claw strike to your opponents nose and face at the precise moment you settle into a right nuetral bow  (this should daze your opponent).

4.  As you pivot back into a right nuetral bow deliver a right half-fist uppercut strike to your opponents thraot.  While striking, simultaneously have your levft hand slide down your opponent's right wrist and pulling it past your left ribcage. Your pull and strike working in opposition to each other should enhance the effectiveness of your strike. 

5.  Right front crossover and cover out twice toward 7:30


Add to this skeleton version in any way you can.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 15, 2002)

That's a good description you have. The only thing I can add to that is if someone is having problems with the line of entry for the half fist strike take the clawing hand, reverse the line with the left and execute a four finger eye poke. This should give plenty of room for the half fist strike. The last Huk Planas seminar I went to we played with Heavenly Ascent for about 2 hrs. and grafted a couple of different endings on it.  I just thought about putting my couple of pennies in.
Salute,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 15, 2002)

That's pretty much how I learned it. When I first did, I had the problem of bringing my arms too far over my head with my hands ending up behind my head. I was told this is common and that they should go straight up then straight back down, so that's how I do it now.


:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 15, 2002)

Love this tech!!!! Lots of fun WHAT IF'S:

1. Cracking the sternum with the outward downward elbow if the attacker is too tall (or just if the target is available.)

2. Teaches quarter-beat timing for the upward half-fist strike following the claw.

3. Teaches great rotation and counter-rotation as you "Attack the weapons attacking you".

4. I personally like the half-fist strike coming from an obscure zone, that due to the quarter beat timing, is very unlikely to be seen ... until felt.

Fun technique, good choice.  What are some grafts, variable expansions, inserts, suffixes, or prefixes that could be added?

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 15, 2002)

One of the techniques we grafted was Heavenly Ascent into Hooking Wings.  Immediatley after the downward claw the attackers hands came up to cover his face then our class executed Hooking Wings from the inside. If you look at the hand position the attacker will cover where it hurts and his hands will be on the outside of yours. Your feet are already in position, you need to cat back slightly with the front foot. Just some more thoughts.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Rainman (Jun 16, 2002)

From the half-fist I suffix with the last half of unfurling crane:


Drag up with the left as you hammer fist to the groin with the right and waiters check with the left.  

From the groin strike track up the opponents torso and contact the chin with elbow first and upward heel palm claw second

change directions and continue the circle of the heel palm claw as it pulls your right knee up high.  

Execute a right heel palm to the jaw with a right knife edge kick to the inside of the knee untilizing opposing forces.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 17, 2002)

I think the extension to Snapping Twig fits fine in this case as well.  As long as you keep the left hand high as a cover when you step in the twist stance and hammer the groin. 
Salute,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 17, 2002)

Some people in our school were *interlacing* their fingers as they did the first part of the technique, remember not to do this but rather to close the fingers of one hand over the opposite fist, so that you don't hurt your fingers and can also pull the hand apart with speed.

Also, in the original Ed Parker technique do you not start by driving the double hands into the stomach before attempting to break the lock? 
That's how ours starts....

Ian.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 17, 2002)

or an easy trap.




> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *Some people in our school were interlacing their fingers as they did the first part of the technique, remember not to do this but rather to close the fingers of one hand over the opposite fist, so that you don't hurt your fingers and can also pull the hand apart with speed.
> 
> ...



Why the stomach?  What is the reaction you are thinking of getting?  So he has a big stomach you bounce off it and he digs his thumbs into your trachea.   Your  thinking should be universal- where the head goes the body follows.


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> 
> *Why the stomach?  What is the reaction you are thinking of getting?  So he has a big stomach you bounce off it and he digs his thumbs into your trachea.   Your  thinking should be universal- where the head goes the body follows. *



Classic dummying problem: people do a front strangle with straight arms, making it easy for techniques like this to work.

If someone strangle you with straight arms, just cup the undersides of their elbows with your palms and then walk backwards, it's as simple as that, then you're free to do as you please.

In reality, people would have bent arms, forming a < > shape and making the so-called 'wedge' ineffective, striking into the stomach fitst forces them backwards, straightening the arms, and allowing the hold breaking manouveur to work better.

Ian.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 17, 2002)

> In reality, people would have bent arms, forming a < > shape and making the so-called 'wedge' ineffective, striking into the stomach fitst forces them backwards, straightening the arms, and allowing the hold breaking manouveur to work better.



Arms bent... Destructive Twins.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 17, 2002)

Raking Mace, for a front two-hand choke pulling in arms bent. I like to insert a left two finger inward horizontal finger slice to the eyes, collapse down ontop of the arms and immediatley deliver the right uppercut to the stomache. This is slightly different than Destructive Twins but I like it. Just my opinion.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Rainman (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *Raking Mace, for a front two-hand choke pulling in arms bent. I like to insert a left two finger inward horizontal finger slice to the eyes, collapse down ontop of the arms and immediatley deliver the right uppercut to the stomache. This is slightly different than Destructive Twins but I like it. Just my opinion.
> Jason Farnsworth *



I like that- good job

:asian:


----------



## jazkiljok (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



a-straight arm chokes are usually used when the attacker is pressing you against  something. stepping back is not an option.

b-if you hit some one in the gut with enough force to drive them back- i'd suspect they'd also release their grip as oppose to merely adjusting and straigtening their arms. but with strikes to the gut--expect the upper body to collapse forward --the body will curve not straighten.

just my experience.



:asian:


----------

